# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb: Dsound.dll - Trojan.Starter.origin

## ALEX(XX)

На данный момент это ложное срабатывание оперативно устранено. Всем пользователям DrWeb рекомендовано обновиться.

ЗЫЖ Несколько машин в сетке всё же наступили на мину

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Если у вас спайдер G3 (Dr.Web V6) то файл можно восстановить из карантина.

Если спайдер NT и файл удалился, то можно найти его там:

%SystemRoot%\system32\dllcache\
%SystemRoot%\ServicePackFiles\i386
%SystemRoot%\$NtServicePackUninstall$\

----------


## s.alexxey

библитеку не нашел, удалилась др вебем, может кто даст ссылочку на библиотеку и как ее прикрутить

----------


## К_э_т

У меня тоже удалился((( Помогите пож-ста, найти ссылку, откуда можно восстановить этот Dsound.dll.

----------


## Shu_b

приложим на всякий

dsound.dll.enu.rar v 5.3.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845) - enu WXP

dsound.dll.rus.rar v 5.3.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845) - rus WXP

----------


## К_э_т

Спасибо, прощу прощения, а куда его распаковывать - в system/32? 

и потом перезагрузить комп? или как?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, его надо распаковать в system32 и перезагрузиться

----------


## К_э_т

Ура, все восстановлено, звук работает, спасибо :Smiley:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

надоть свои мелкие локалки с DrWebES проверить (правда они там от звука отучены, чтобы не мешали работе)  :Smiley: ))

----------


## Василий628

спасибо огромное .... помогло !!!

----------


## Loveski

круто. все получилось!

----------


## Alex XXX

как его расспаковать в win 32

----------


## 777888

Спасибо огромно!!!помогло!!!! :Cheesy:

----------


## Bel4enok666

помогите чайнику, как распаковать в 32, даже не знаю че эт такое, у меня виста. 
очччень надеюс на помощь?

----------


## senyak

А Вы уверены, что Доктор у Вас тоже удалил этот файл? Я так понял, ложняк был на ХР, а у Вас Vista...

----------

